# Ashrae handbook cd 2012 edition اسطوانه اشرى 2012



## حماده محمد سامى (5 نوفمبر 2012)

اسطوانه اشرى هاند بوك 2012 
الاسطوانه مقسمه على اربع اجزاء كامله بالسيريال 


6D954A-7D42BB-435BB0-EAD7C9-68AF7-8CB00


التحميل من الروابط 

A.H .B.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part4.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


نســـــــالـــــــــــــــكـم الدعـــــــــــــــــــــــاء

لا تخرج قبل ذكر الله


----------



## م. رياض النجار (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك

ورزقك الجنة

وجزاك خيرا


----------



## ENG_MIDOVIE (5 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## جسر الأمل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً وجعلها في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## ibrahem ahmed elba (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جسر الأمل (5 نوفمبر 2012)

لكن للأسف السيريل غير صالح..


----------



## السيد زرد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا مهندس حمادة دائما متميز بمواضيعك بارك الله فيك وفى والديك


----------



## abudulwe (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا ولكن البرنامج يقول ان الرقم السلري مستهلك اذا امكن رقم اخر


----------



## السيد زرد (5 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا لكن السيريال لا يعمل


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بك ممكن رقم جديد لو سمحت و مشكووور


----------



## thaeribrahem (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

انا والله يا جماعه جالى الاسطوانه الاصليه و عليها الرقم و قمت بتثبيت النسخه على جهازى ثم قمت برفعها و الرقم قمت كتابته من على الغلاف الخارجى للاسطوانه بس هاشوفلها حل مش حلتها انا هامسح الموضوع لغايت ما الاقى حل اسف جدا ليكم خطأ غير مقصود


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السيريال شغال وانا نصبت البرنامج واشتغل وكلو تمام

الله يجزيك الخير :7:


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

انا قمت بنسخ الملفات من البرنامج من التثبيت على هيئه ملفات pdf و اقوم برفعها الان على روابط جديده لاى حد عنده مشكله مع السيريال 
بس اطلب مساعده لو حد يقولى طريقه لتعديل الموضوع الرئيسى او اللينكات فقط 

حتى يتسنى لى اضافه اللينكات الجديده للاسطوانه بعد سحب الملفات منها 
انا لقيت الملفات مسجله باسمى و بالايميل الخاص بى و قلت ربما تكون الاسطوانه لشخص واحد فقط فلو فيه طريقه لتعديل المشاركه ارجو مساعدتى بها 







riyadh1 قال:


> السيريال شغال وانا نصبت البرنامج واشتغل وكلو تمام
> 
> الله يجزيك الخير :7:


----------



## م. رياض النجار (6 نوفمبر 2012)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> انا لقيت الملفات مسجله باسمى و بالايميل الخاص بى و قلت ربما تكون الاسطوانه لشخص واحد فقط فلو فيه طريقه لتعديل المشاركه ارجو مساعدتى بها



وانا أيضا الملفات باسمي وبايميلي


----------



## zanitty (6 نوفمبر 2012)

للاسف فى النسخ الحديثه لا يستعمل السيريال الا مره واحده 
كل ما يمكنك فعله هو رفع الملفات بعد تنزيل الاسطوانه عندك و يمكنك اضافه الملفات على موضوع اخونا محمد ميك لنفس الاصدار


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (6 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط الجديده بعد سحب الملفات من البرنامج عباره عن ملفات pdf 

A.H .B.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part2.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part3.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

A.H .B.part4.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


----------



## السيد زرد (6 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا م حمادة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له
له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير

مشكور على تعبك فلقد افدتنا
تابع ابداعاتك ونحن في انتظارك

شكرا كان الله فعونك

​


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

:28:​


----------



## عبد العظيم السمان (6 نوفمبر 2012)

thank U


----------



## فرج فركاش (6 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## zanitty (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> الروابط الجديده بعد سحب الملفات من البرنامج عباره عن ملفات pdf
> 
> A.H .B.part1.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> ...



تم ارفاق الروابط الجديده فى الموضوع الاصلى


----------



## nofal (7 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## salahzantout (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جاري التحميل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zanitty (3 فبراير 2013)

مهندس حماده 
انا بعت لك ايمايل من غير ما اعرف ان انت انت 
استحملنى بقى و اسف للازعاج


----------



## aati badri (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بك

ورزقك الجنة




















وجزاك خيرا


----------



## Atatri (4 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## FABERGAS (4 فبراير 2013)

thanks for that effort


----------



## eng_hvac13 (15 مارس 2013)

thanks


----------



## yahiaouimalek (7 أبريل 2013)

رابط التحميل لا يعمل

ممكن لو تكرمة يا هندسة ترفع الرابط مرة تانية​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (8 أبريل 2013)

يا شباب الروابط القديمة ألغية و المضوع جد مهم​ 
ممكن تجديد الرابط ​ 
جزاكم الله خيرا
​


----------



## ahmed cod (8 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## leo1965726 (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكور بس الروابط لا تعمل مع الأسف الشـــديد


----------



## مجيدرحيمي (20 يناير 2014)

عدم تحميل عشرى 2012 
سوف نقدر اذا كنت يرجى إرسالها إلى وصلة البريد الإلكتروني لتعديل 
أنا حقا في حاجة إليها. 
شكرا


----------



## نجيب الشرعبي (5 فبراير 2014)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكورين


----------



## eng amr2012 (27 مارس 2014)

لو سمحت ممكن اعادة الرفع علي سيرفر اخر لان الروابط لا تعمل


----------

